# profilux



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Anyone know anything about Profilux units? I can't remember, but is the R232 cable a special one?, as in one you buy at London Drugs won't work because there is a crossover or something? It has been some time since I tried to set up my unit, and I can't connect to it over the R232 cable. Also, I actually don't know if it is a "R232" or something like that, so sorry if I misnamed it. I don't think it will connect directly with a CAT5 cable, it has to go on the network (somehow) (can you tell I am not really a computer guy?). Thanks for any help. Brent


----------

